# Elgin Twin 60 Value



## xmtnrider (Sep 6, 2017)

Hello, I have a line on an original paint Elgin twin 60 with the gothic chain guard. Any idea of the value? Also what would make it a twin 70 vs a 60?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 6, 2017)

Let's see some pics!


----------



## catfish (Sep 6, 2017)

Can't really tell without seeing lots of good photos.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2017)

If its decent get ready to whip out the big boy wallet! Agree with the others unless you can post a pic the bike can't be evaluated. V/r Shawn


----------



## xmtnrider (Sep 6, 2017)

I can get some pics later today. I've seen it, but need to get the seller to take some pics this afternoon and send them. I think my question might already be answered though in that it seems pretty valuable based on past posts. I have a twin 40 already, but this was the first twin 60 or 70 I've seen in person.


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## RJWess (Sep 6, 2017)

Whats a Twin 70 model? I thought they only went to 60.


----------



## catfish (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 6, 2017)

Somebody posted a picture of a "70" on here not long ago- but I can`t find it. I do know the Twinbar 80 had the Special Elgin High Speed Mud Flaps.--------Cowboy


----------



## the2finger (Sep 6, 2017)

Like getting a mail order wife, or husband if you lean that way, without a photo


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 6, 2017)

Playing the devils advocate for a moment - I'd be picture shy myself in fear someone would purchase the bike out from under me...That said @Freqman1 said it well...


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 6, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Playing the devils advocate for a moment - I'd be picture shy myself in fear someone would purchase the bike out from under me...That said @Freqman1 said it well...



A shame this even has to be a thought let alone a reality.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 6, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> A shame this even has to be a thought let alone a reality.



Yeah, wouldn't be the first time


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 6, 2017)

When a bike is located via picture software and then purchased...enuff said


----------



## xmtnrider (Sep 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 6, 2017)

xmtnrider said:


> View attachment 672518View attachment 672519
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This bike looks familiar. I remember that reflector in the tank. That is one saaaaaweeeeeet Twinbar!!


----------



## RJWess (Sep 6, 2017)

Looks like its missing the correct grips and stem, but looks like everything else is there. Very nice bike. Hope you get it.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 6, 2017)

xmtnrider said:


> View attachment 672518View attachment 672519
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow!   Just wow!


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 6, 2017)

xmtnrider said:


> Hello, I have a line on an original paint Elgin twin 60 with the gothic chain guard. Any idea of the value? Also what would make it a twin 70 vs a 60?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...



I sent you a PM, not trying to buy it, just information.


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 6, 2017)

$7500+++++++


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Sep 6, 2017)

10k plus. Stem is correct for that Bike.


----------



## RJWess (Sep 6, 2017)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> 10k plus. Stem is correct for that Bike.




I have just always seen them with the bluebird stem. Must have been people taking liberties.


----------



## Brian (Sep 6, 2017)

xmtnrider said:


> View attachment 672518View attachment 672519
> I'm still a fairly new collector and haven't seen many of the different style bikes made including this one. I'm not one to help on this but just wanted to say THAT IS ONE AWESOME LOOKING BIKE!!! I sure hope things work out for you to get it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Sep 6, 2017)

RJWess said:


> I have just always seen them with the bluebird stem. Must have been people taking liberties.
> 
> View attachment 672560



In 1939 they switched from th BB stem I have a original 60 the same way. 
I have a sears ad with it that way. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 6, 2017)

I told him $10,000 is where I can see someone paying.


----------



## xmtnrider (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks everyone! Down payment sent. Pick up this weekend hopefully. This will be my first twin 60. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Sep 7, 2017)

xmtnrider said:


> Thanks everyone! Down payment sent. Pick up this weekend hopefully. This will be my first twin 60.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It's nice bike! Congratulations !


----------



## oskisan (Sep 7, 2017)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> In 1939 they switched from th BB stem I have a original 60 the same way.
> I have a sears ad with it that way. I'll see if I can find it.




Dang... all these variations cost so much money to get right after you buy the bike (especially with these stems, pedals and seat). Thanks for pointing this out (I am also working to pick up a twinn 60 in the immediate future). Were there any other variations we should be aware of?

Ken-


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 7, 2017)

I know these bikes are super rare and valuable, but it looks like none of the designers wanted to give on any of their ideas, so they through every one of them on the same bike. That being said, I'd love to own one.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 7, 2017)

xmtnrider said:


> Thanks everyone! Down payment sent. Pick up this weekend hopefully. This will be my first twin 60.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congrats and don't give anyone hits on where it's at or it may vanish and you will get a refund.  Good luck and post photos when you get it.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 7, 2017)

Congratulations on a GREAT FIND, and having the good sense to "pull the trigger" quickly.  This will be hard to beat in your collection for a while.
Or maybe not- seems You`re pretty Lucky- A FABULOUS FIND. Happy for You...---God Bless,---Cowboy


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 7, 2017)

xmtnrider said:


> View attachment 672518View attachment 672519
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Lordy!


----------



## stoney (Sep 7, 2017)

Best of luck with a smooth transaction. Gorgeous bike. Post pics when it gets home.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Sep 7, 2017)

RJWess said:


> Whats a Twin 70 model? I thought they only went to 60.



Twin 70 (only one known)


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 7, 2017)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Twin 70 (only one known)
> View attachment 672906



Cool bike but it should of been named the Elgin Twin 45


----------



## xmtnrider (Sep 16, 2017)

12 hr drive to Boise. Check. Twin 60 in my van. Check. Now 12 hours back to Denver. Ugh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Sep 16, 2017)

Drive safe!!!! Great Bike!


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 16, 2017)

Very nice! More pics of the seat please?


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 16, 2017)

Very cool bike. Congrats. Definitely one of the more interesting designs.
Ride on 
Sean


----------



## Sped Man (Sep 16, 2017)

It looks rough. It would probably sell for $6500 maybe $7k. Most will argue it is worth more but when it is posted for $10k expect a long wait. None of those arguing for 10K will pay it.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 16, 2017)

I really don't think it would take that long to sell at 10 grand


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 18, 2017)

For reference, this one listed at 10,500 here on the cabe and sold in about a day, it looks like.  The original condition of this one was exceptional however.   

(Its also a rare occasion when I use heart eyes)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/original-1938-elgin-twin-60.40145/


----------



## xmtnrider (Sep 22, 2017)

More pics of the twin 60. I really like to look at the lines of this bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 22, 2017)

xmtnrider said:


> View attachment 680370View attachment 680355View attachment 680356View attachment 680357View attachment 680358View attachment 680359View attachment 680360View attachment 680361View attachment 680362View attachment 680363View attachment 680364View attachment 680365View attachment 680366View attachment 680367View attachment 680368View attachment 680369
> 
> More pics of the twin 60. I really like to look at the lines of this bike.
> 
> ...



There`s nothing rough about that bike---WOW !!!------Cowboy


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 22, 2017)

love it!


----------

